# Collaborative Fantasy Fiction Game: Life After Death



## Chairman (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.nextgenrpg.com/content/lad/life-after-death

In  a conflict that has spanned a generation, the outcome of the Battle of  Ettermoor Hill meant little. It is what happened after that could shift  the course of the world.

This is a fantasy adventure campaign  with a twist. You’re already dead. You were involved in the battle near  Ettermoor and you died there. However, sometime after, you got back up.  Now you must decide what that means and what you are going to do about  it.

I prefer to be a hands-off GM. I present situations for the  players, but they need to decide what they are going to do. I also like  to include plot twists. There is always more going on than the players  know about and if you don’t ask questions you will never find out. I am  looking for players that will take the initiative to explore the world  and try new things. I love it when my players find unusual methods of  overcoming obstacles. Hitting the monster over the head is fine,  lassoing it to 3 horses riding in different directions is much better.

The  campaign will use The Window rules system (The Window)  and take place on NextGenRPG. I prefer players that can post at least 2  to 3 times per week. More is always better, but real life comes first.  If you are going to be away for a while and won’t be able to post, I  would appreciate it if you let me know ahead of time. Casting will end  May 15th with the campaign starting shortly afterwards. Please PM  character ideas to Geech at http://www.nextgenrpg.com, post to this forum thread or email them to geech000 at gmail dot com.

The Setting: The  noble houses of Vatril and Anaheer have been fighting on and off for  about the last 65 years. The exact reasons for the conflict have become  muddled over time. The Anaheer claimed that the Vatril stole land from  them, including several sites of religious significance. The Vatril  blame the Anaheer for the death of King Alric Vatril. The Anaheer say he  died of natural causes, the Vatril say it was poison. Regardless, the  fighting has ravaged both kingdoms, atrocities have been committed by  both sides, and both sides hate the other.

The Characters: You  were all involved in the battle one way or another. Perhaps you were a  soldier, a mercenary, or a conscript fighting in the battle. Perhaps you  were a healer tending to the wounded or a noble commanding your  soldiers. You could have been a merchant or a peasant, caught up and  trying to escape.

I’ll need a basic background, an idea on your  motivations, and a description of your personality. Who are you? What do  you do? Why were you at the battle? Which side, if any, are you on in  the Vatril/Anaheer conflict?

Races: Humans are by far the  dominate race. Orcs are the second most populous race. They are tribal  and regularly fight against humans. Elves and dwarves exist but are  rare. They don’t associate much with humans, sticking to secluded areas.

Magic:  Magic is a clear and present aspect of the world. While still rather  uncommon, mages are an essential part of armies. Even peasants are aware  of magic and there attitude towards it varies from awe, to reverence,  to terror.

Magic is very unique to the caster. Two fire mages may  learn spells the same way, but their will be slight differences in how  they cast. There are 3 common types of magic, elemental magic, dark  magic, and nature magic, plus the use of raw magical energy.

---
NextGen  RPG has a new game that is casting for characters. It's an excellent  chance to get into a new game with a committed GM. The posting style is a  bit different, we use shared documents (similar to google docs - but  using work flow collaboration tools), but it's very simple to learn and  really helps support a story based game.

Please note that I'm the  administrator of the site, and not the GM, but am happy to help answer  any questions that you might have. If you'd like to submit a character,  all of the info you need should be in the casting call that follows. The GM's handle is 'Geech', so feel free to  send him a private message at http://www.nextgenrpg.com, or if you don't want to  go through the hassle of an account, send me your questions, and I can  do my best to answer them.


----------

